# Post Your Ninths (Beethoven Of Course) by conductor and date



## SixFootScowl

Okay, the rules are if you have a copy, post it. I am only interested in the real Ninth, not the Liszt transcriptions (I have it, it's wonderful, but it's just not the Ninth) or Mahler's re-orchestrations, though I guess you could parenthetically note them. Here are mine so far (all on CD except where noted):

1. Stokowski 1934 
2. Weingartner 1935
3. Klemperer 1956
4. Fricsay 1958 (Vinyl)
5. Walter 1959
6. Masur 1974
7. Karajan 1977
8. Maazel 1978
9. Blomstedt 1980
10. Soltii 1984
11. Blomstedt 1985
12. Duvier 1990
13. Gardiner 1992
14. Drahos 1996

If I were to be stuck on a desert island with but one disk, the Duvier performance is quite wonderful.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Well, unless the Klemperer is the same recording it looks like I've none of the above.

In no particular order:

Klemperer (live at RFH) on Testament 
von Karajan (60s) on DG
Norrington on EMI/Virgin
Barenboim on Teldec/Warner
Wand (1986) on RCA
Bohm (with VPO c. 1970) on DG


----------



## Polednice

Just some Barenboim recording. I've never enjoyed the 9th in its entirety.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Herreweghe.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Hey, there is a guy at the motor oil site (bobistheoilguy) has this list in order of his preference:

(1)Otto K1emperer
(2)Wilheim Furtwangler
(3)Herb Von Karajan (earlier years, up to mid70s with Berliner Phil)
(4)Carlo Maria Gilini
(5)Rudolf Kempe
(6) Arturo Toscalini
(7)Fritz Reiner

Because I made a similar Thread over there.


----------



## jalex

Furtwangler '51
Karajan '62
Wand (early '80s I think)
Barenboim '99

That's enough for me at the moment (except for a recording of the Mahler re-orchestration I want to pick up sometime soon). All four are top quality.


----------



## starthrower

I never did fall in love with Beethoven's 9th. I have two recordings.

Karl Bohm's DG album on vinyl, and a CD of the NYPO conducted by Zubin Mehta.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Furtwängler-Bayreuth 1955
Karajan-Berlin 1962 (from Beethoven Symphony Cycle)
Karajan-Berlin late 70s (from 'Symphony Edition')
Solti-Chicago 1987 (from digital cycle)


----------



## pollux

Karajan (VPO) - 1947
Furt (Luzern) - 1954
Solti - 1972 ?
Harnoncourt - 1991


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Strangely enough, I only have this one:


----------



## SixFootScowl

That is pretty cool ComposerofAvantGarde. It would be interesting to see the back cover and/or liner notes.


----------



## Vaneyes

'72 Solti, '62 HvK, '77 HvK, '61 Szell.


----------



## kv466

Still gathering them to answer the question correctly...not so strangely, I've got the four Van listed above me; they're kinda standards and all very good to listen to.


----------



## Guest

I have:
Furtwangler
von Karajan (60's)
Gardiner
Immerseel
Vanska
Paavo Jarvi
Wand
Fricsay
Bernstein (Ode to Freedom - celebrating the fall of the Wall)
Szell


----------



## kv466

Ok,...so this is after skimming through the mess and is at least 85% of my Ninths:

Siedler-Winkler '23
Stokowski '34
Toscanini '52
Furtwangler '42,'51
Walter '59
Leibowitz '61
Reiner '61
Szell '61
Karajan '62, '77
Bernstein '64, '89
Solti '72
Ozawa '74
Tilson-Thomas '90
Mackerras '91
Gardiner '94
Previn '95
Hogwood '97
Muti '99
Chailly '200?
Krips '08

I've got three on the way as gifts to myself and I've given away many others but these have managed to stay in my collection; some, only because they are on vinyl. My favorite individual ninths include Hogwood, Leibowitz, Gardiner and (despite being heavily bashed by critics, one of my favorites...) Previn.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Add Harnoncourt 1991 to my list, just purchased on Amazon Download for 69 cents a track, a total of $2.76 for the whole thing! Nice. I usually like to have the actual CD and liner notes, but saved about $5 over getting a used copy.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Correction: Make that $1.76 for Harnoncourt! Amazon gave me a $1 off listed as "discounts/promotions."


----------



## joen_cph

Not a specialist´s collection, but quite OK. I am not very much into HIP.

- Mengelberg,soli,CtGeb/iron needle 1940 in 1437
- Furtwängler,soli,PO/tahra 1954 furt 1003 (but can´t find it at the moment)
- Karajan,soli,BPO/dg 1977 415 832-2
- Fried,soli,BerlStOpO/iron needle 1928 in 1395
- Furtwängler,soli,BayrEns/emi-dacapo 2lp "st" smvp 8051/52
- Furtwängler,soli,BPO (Stockholm)/everest "st" 3241
- Leibowitz,soli,RPO/rca st vd 87880
- Norrington,soli,LondClasPl/angel 87 ds 49221
- E.Kleiber,soli,WPO/dec mono nd256
- Münch,soli,BosSO/rca vics 1114
- Toscanini,soli,NBCSO/rca mono 1952
- Vänskä, Minnesota O/BIS


----------



## Moldyoldie

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra -	Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt
London Philharmonic Orchestra - Klaus Tennstedt
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - René Leibowitz
Philadelphia Orchestra - Riccardo Muti
Hanover Band - Roy Goodman
North German Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hamburg - Günter Wand
Cleveland Orchestra - Christoph von Dohnányi
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra - Ferenc Fricsay
Cleveland Orchestra - George Szell
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra - Karl Böhm '72
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra - Wilhelm Furtwängler '42
Staatskapelle Berlin - Daniel Barenboim
New York Philharmonic - Leonard Bernstein
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra - Leonard Bernstein
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra - Herbert von Karajan '63
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra - Herbert von Karajan '77
Philharmonia Orchestra - Otto Klemperer
London Classical Players - Roger Norrington


----------



## graaf

Favourite ones:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Now I am up to 15 Ninths with yesterday's addition of a 2006 performance from Spain done by a female conductor Silvia Sanz Torre. It is the Orquesta Sinfonica Chamartin in Madrid. I really like this Spanish performance, it may go to the top of my favorites.

1. Stokowski 1934 
2. Weingartner 1935
3. Klemperer 1956
4. Fricsay 1958 (Vinyl)
5. Walter 1959
6. Masur 1974
7. Karajan 1977
8. Maazel 1978
9. Blomstedt 1980
10. Soltii 1984
11. Blomstedt 1985
12. Duvier 1990
13. Harnoncourt 1991
13. Gardiner 1992
14. Drahos 1996
15. Torre 2006


----------



## SixFootScowl

Oops, one more just ordered (# 14 below).

1. Stokowski 1934 
2. Weingartner 1935
3. Klemperer 1956
4. Fricsay 1958 (Vinyl)
5. Walter 1959
6. Masur 1974
7. Karajan 1977
8. Maazel 1978
9. Blomstedt 1980
10. Soltii 1984
11. Blomstedt 1985
12. Duvier 1990
13. Harnoncourt 1991
13. Gardiner 1992
14. Zinman 1994 (with two endings, one with pause bar later revised out by Beethoven)
15. Drahos 1996
16. Torre 2006


----------



## Conor71

Karajan/BPO 63, Klemperer/Philharmonia 50's, Gardiner/ORR 94


----------



## moody

starthrower said:


> I never did fall in love with Beethoven's 9th. I have two recordings.
> 
> Karl Bohm's DG album on vinyl, and a CD of the NYPO conducted by Zubin Mehta.


Those versions are probably the reason.


----------



## elgar's ghost

moody said:


> Those versions are probably the reason.


Bohm recorded the 9th twice with the VPO on DG and the first outing with Troyanos/Jones/Thomas/Ridderbusch is better than the later one featuring Norman/Faessbender/Domingo/Berry.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Szell, Cleveland Orchestra.
Steinberg, Pittsburg.
Gardiner.
Furtwangler: 1951, 1942, 1937
Toscanini: 1952, plus a video of an unknown date
Karajan: From the 1970s cycle


----------



## moody

Yes but he's not exactly earth shattering is he?


----------



## moody

moody said:


> Yes but he's not exactly earth shattering is he?


This is regarding Herr Bohm.


----------



## moody

Manxfeeder said:


> Szell, Cleveland Orchestra.
> Steinberg, Pittsburg.
> Gardiner.
> Furtwangler: 1951, 1942, 1937
> Toscanini: 1952, plus a video of an unknown date
> Karajan: From the 1970s cycle


The Steinberg is very good but it is the Mahler version.


----------



## elgar's ghost

moody said:


> Yes but he's not exactly earth shattering is he?


To be fair, how many 9ths really are? OK, I've only got six of them myself but I'd probably put Bohm a not-too-distant third after Klemperer and Karajan.


----------



## Artemis

elgars ghost said:


> To be fair, how many 9ths really are? OK, I've only got six of them myself but I'd probably put Bohm a not-too-distant third after Klemperer and Karajan.


About 285 according to the ArkivMusik website.

My favourite, which happens to be a family favourite, is Furtwangler Bayreuth 1951. It encapsulates an air of greatness and grandiosity that no others quite match. Of the three versions by Furtwangler which are often compared (1941 BPO and 1954 Lucerne being the other two) I reckon it has the edge, but I know that opinions on this do differ.

I prefer Klemperer's Beethoven to Von Karajan, but there's nothing wrong with any of HvK's famous versions. Of these two rivals, Klemperer in my opinion had a slightly better architectural vison of Beethoven's orchestral work. He made several recordings of the Ninth but the one I'm most attracted to is the live 1957 version with the Philharmonia Orchestra, which was recommended a while back on a Radio 3 "Building a Library" programme.

Yet another good version is by Barenboim and the Berlin Staatskapelle Orchestra. It's straight down the middle in style (nothing hippy about it), has good sound and good choral work. If someone is looking for a good all-round, modern version (but not HIP), is fussy about sound quality, this is the one I'd recommend.

An older version worth checking out is Toscanini with the NBC Orchestra on the Red Seal label. Typical of Toscanini it's very fast but well done. You can get the whole set Of Beethoven symphonies for next to nothing. Some are very good, e.g the Eroica is possibly the best of the bunch.

The only HIP version I have is by John Eliot Gardner, ORR, Monteverdi Choir. I heard it was good and it is but I have nothing else to compare it against of a similar ilk.

I don't often play Beethoven symphonies these days. When I do it's usually Furtwangler's Bayreuth Ninth to which I turn. It's one of the most effective efective anti-dotes to becoming fatigued by a surfeit of orchestral classical music that I know. Beethoven's supreme brilliance shines through and through.


----------



## Manxfeeder

moody said:


> The Steinberg is very good but it is the Mahler version.


Really? I had no idea. That was my first 9th, an LP bought in the '70s. Now my curiousity is picqued; I'll have to put it on again.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Oh boy, one more, I can't help myself. This time it's Pierre Monteau (1962) and is a 2 CD set with a bonus track that is 25 minutes of the rehersal, and the 5th symphony conducted by Artur Rodzinski. Both London Symphony Orchestra.

1. Stokowski 1934 
2. Weingartner 1935
3. Klemperer 1956
4. Fricsay 1958 (Vinyl)
5. Walter 1959
6. Monteau 1962
7. Masur 1974
8. Karajan 1977
9. Maazel 1978
10. Blomstedt 1980
11. Soltii 1984
12. Blomstedt 1985
13. Duvier 1990
14. Harnoncourt 1991
15. Gardiner 1992
16. Zinman 1994 (with two endings, one with pause bar later revised out by Beethoven)
17. Drahos 1996
18. Torre 2006


----------



## moody

Berlin Philharmonic---Furtwaengler---Live 1942 Radio Broadcast. Old Philharmonic Hall .
London Symphony---Bruno Walter---Live 1947 soloists inc. Heddle Nash and Kathleen Ferrier,
New York Phil---Bruno Walter---1949 last movt. 1953 (what was this about? )
Radio Danmark Orch---Fritz Busch---1950 live radio broadcast.
NBC Symphony---Arturo Toscanini---1952.
Paris Conservatoire Orch---Carl Schuricht---1959
Pittsburgh Symphony---William Steinberg (Mahler Edition).
Cleveland Orch---George Szell---1963
Columbia Symphony Orch---Bruno Walter---1959 ?
London Symphony---Leopold Stokowski---1978

These are all very high standard performances,there is no point with this work in bothering with anything less.
The Busch is high voltage.

Was there a reason for your request to see these lists ?


----------



## mleghorn

HvK 62
Szell 61
Solti/CSO (later digital one)
Vanska
Haitink (LSO Live)
Masur / Gewandhaus -- digital
Gardiner
Previn (RPO)
Bohm (VPO)
Zinman

Vanska, Zinman, Haitink, and Masur are my favorites. Zinman is good for HIP, Vanska leans towards that.


----------



## SixFootScowl

moody said:


> Was there a reason for your request to see these lists ?


Just for fun, but it inspired me to get more. 
By the way, the Zinman Ninth I listed above has the fastest Turkish march I have ever heard.


----------



## Daniellll

Karajan 1963 
Karajan 1977
Weingartner 1935
Furtwangler 1951
Szell 1961
Gardiner 1992


----------



## SixFootScowl

Have to update my list, four new ones at the end. Yes, even though I already have Fricsay, I sprang for the CD so I could actually listen to it. Since it was my first Ninth, it will always have a special place for me. Must say that Handel's Messiah has surpassed this as my favorite now and I have 6 complete Messiahs and 4 or 5 partials now. 

1. Stokowski 1934 
2. Weingartner 1935
3. Klemperer 1956
4. Fricsay 1958 (Vinyl)
5. Walter 1959
6. Monteau 1962
7. Masur 1974
8. Karajan 1977
9. Maazel 1978
10. Blomstedt 1980
11. Soltii 1984
12. Blomstedt 1985
13. Duvier 1990
14. Harnoncourt 1991
15. Gardiner 1992
16. Zinman 1994 (with two endings, one with pause bar later revised out by Beethoven)
17. Drahos 1996
18. Torre 2006 
Zander 92
Leinsdorf 69
Fricsay 58 on CD
Munch 58


----------



## Oliver

Karajan Berlin Phil '80's


----------



## tgtr0660

It seems I have the exclusive honour of owning Chailly's recent one. Anyway:

Furtwangler 1951
Toscanini 1952
Furtwangler 1954
Fricsay 1958
Karajan 1963
Jochum 1969
Bernstein 1980
Bohm 1981
Wand 1986
Solti 1987
Chailly 2011


----------



## SixFootScowl

Amazon sound clips of Chailly indicate it is an excellent Ninth! 

How do you like the Fricsay recording?


----------



## tgtr0660

It's one of three I own I haven't heard yet. I have a system so their time is coming in about 1 month. Let's not go much deeper into that  

The Chailly is not good, at least for my taste. The playing is superb, the recording is superb, but the conducting is too rushed, lightweight, at times mannered. The only movement I fully enjoyed was the scherzo. The adagio was a tragedy. The first movement didn't convey any idea of chaos and the last one had its moments but others were quite weak. It compares to the Toscanini version really. Can't touch my Solti, Bernstein, Karajan or Furtwangler. I haven't yet heard Wand, Bohm and Fricsay, but I know they will all be up to my taste


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just listened to the 4th movement of Munch yesterday and it is very good. That one was a radio broadcast, some top name singers too (Maureen Forrester, Leontyne Price), and is a free download somewhere on the web. Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

I listen mostly to Solti's 1972 recording (I have a single Japanese cd). I have not got his digital version. This analogue version is pretty energetic, though not fast.

***
Still, I'm will be glad to hear more impressions of the latest Chailly recording o the Ninth. Do you all think that it is too rushed as tgtr0660 feels? I still cannot cocnlude myself what do think about it: one day I like it, the other day I don't it - seems to me a little bit fast (his Mahler was sometimes too slow for my taste, on the contrary). On the third day I thought again that it was very good. Which is obvious to me that I like Gewnadhaus' sound much more than Minnesotas', while the later is just good, the German orchestra has more rich and dark sound.

Which XXI century recording of the Ninth impressed you most?


----------



## Moira

I am always amazed at people who have lots of recordings of the same piece of music. I'm still trying to build a broad collection so I try to avoid duplicates.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

Well, I'm just want to hear a new XXI century interpretation of this symphony.

BTW, had anyone heard Jansons and BRSO perfomance for the Pope Bendedict XVI? I have not.

And still - after recent fruitful discussion on armpit and facial hair :lol:- I am curious to hear more impressions on Chailly (not on his _hair_ definetely) !


----------



## SixFootScowl

Moira said:


> I am always amazed at people who have lots of recordings of the same piece of music.


 It's called Obsessive Compulsive Disorder (OCD) 

But I must say I have certainly enjoyed the variations in the singing between all these Ninths and even though I now believe I have found my ultimate Ninth, still appreciate and will listen to the others on occasion. Oh yes, what is my ultimate Ninth? None other than my first Ninth which until about a week ago I had not heard in 25 years--Frenec Fricsay 1958. I am stunned with the beauty of all the vocals, the clarity, the interplay among the different voices. This is it, this is my Desert Island Ninth!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Moscow-Mahler said:


> Well, I'm just want to hear a new XXI century interpretation of this symphony.


 I don't know about 21st Century interpretation, but here is a 2006 performance by a female conductor in Spain. I do not know whether there are many female conductors, but have not seen such with recordings of the Ninth.

Silvia Sanz Torre Conductor: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003DEINL8/ref=dm_sp_alb?ie=UTF8&qid=1334332905&sr=8-1


----------



## Guest

TallPaul said:


> It's called Obsessive Compulsive Disorder (OCD)
> 
> But I must say I have certainly enjoyed the variations in the singing between all these Ninths and even though I now believe I have found my ultimate Ninth, still appreciate and will listen to the others on occasion. Oh yes, what is my ultimate Ninth? None other than my first Ninth which until about a week ago I had not heard in 25 years--Frenec Fricsay 1958. I am stunned with the beauty of all the vocals, the clarity, the interplay among the different voices. This is it, this is my Desert Island Ninth!


Fricsay's recording is a classic, no doubt about it.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Oooooh, I better get his name right, it' acutally Ferenc Fricsay. Yes, there are many classics and each person will find the one that they like best.


----------



## Philip

1. Abbado (2000)


----------



## Discobole

About Abbado, I would certainly not choose this version (not the studio, and not the live in Rome either), but he has recorded another one, live in Salzburg 1996, with the Berliner Philharmoniker and the absolute dream team of singers : Jane Eaglen, Waltraud Meier, Ben Heppner and Bryn Terfel !

Since I know this interpretation it is my absolute modern reference. By "modern" I mean it cannot, of course, replace interpretations by Furtwängler for instance, or Karajan's classic 1962 studio and 1963 live recordings, or Fricsay's. But among recent, digital recordings I rank it first, before other versions I sometimes admire (Harnoncourt, Gardiner) or more frequently (alas) hate.
Not only do I recommend it without hesitation, but I urge every lover of this symphony to know this version. It is really exceptionnaly beautifully played and sung, but also played and conducted with fire (of course a little more polished than Furtwângler, but still exceptional for today's habits), and the recording quality is astonishing.










Apart from that, as it was the initial question, I have and know around 50 versions of the symphony, so I'll pass posting a complete list...


----------



## Philip

Discobole said:


> About Abbado, I would certainly not choose this version (not the studio, and not the live in Rome either), but he has recorded another one, live in Salzburg 1996, with the Berliner Philharmoniker and the absolute dream team of singers : Jane Eaglen, Waltraud Meier, Ben Heppner and Bryn Terfel !
> 
> Since I know this interpretation it is my absolute modern reference. By "modern" I mean it cannot, of course, replace interpretations by Furtwängler for instance, or Karajan's classic 1962 studio and 1963 live recordings, or Fricsay's. But among recent, digital recordings I rank it first, before other versions I sometimes admire (Harnoncourt, Gardiner) or more frequently (alas) hate.
> Not only do I recommend it without hesitation, but I urge every lover of this symphony to know this version. It is really exceptionnaly beautifully played and sung, but also played and conducted with fire (of course a little more polished than Furtwângler, but still exceptional for today's habits), and the recording quality is astonishing.


I was surprised nobody had mentioned Abbado.

You're probably right, but the title says post _your_ ninths, and that's the one i got... since it's the complete cycle. I chose it in part for the smaller modern sound and of course the great recording quality.

I guess i'll have to check out the 1996 version then.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Actually, someone posted Abbado earlier in this thread, back in December. Same album cover too. I have a downloaded 4th movement of Abbado, not sure which one though.


----------



## Philip

TallPaul said:


> Actually, someone posted Abbado earlier in this thread, back in December. Same album cover too. I have a downloaded 4th movement of Abbado, not sure which one though.


Hmm yeah that's correct. graaf did. I did a text search only.

I tried to find that record but it seems out of print.


----------



## Discobole

There have been many different releases of this recording. And some of them are really very cheap on the Marketplace.

You can find it on the Sony Abbado Edition too.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Looks like the one posted above is available on Amazon for about $13 used. Also I think it can be downloaded.


----------



## Guest

Can't resist reviving this thread to ask any opinion on MacKerras/OAE from 1994? Compares better, I think, to HvK's 1977, which sounds, in the finale, rather ragged, with female vocals rather disorganised. The only other one I've got is Toscanini/NBC, but the recording is mono - like listening in black and white!

Of course, it could be my ears!


----------



## powerbooks

Not sure the purpose of this thread. As someone pointed out earlier, there are too many of B9 recordings, over saturated using a scientific term. Many of them are good, and everyone will have their own favorite. Does the local semi-professional band private CD release count?

I used to have more than 40 versions of B9, and eventually stopped collecting it. It is easy to realize, once you have over a dozen, that you are not listening to them seriously, which is kind of insult to this piece.


----------



## campy

Ninths in my collection:

Dohnanyi 1985 (Telarc)
Karajan 1962 (DG)
Karajan 1977 (DG)
Bohm 1970 (DG)
Bernstein 1964 (Sony)
Szell 1961 (Sony)


----------



## EqualMoneySystem

1. Wand/NDR SO 1987
2. Fricsay/Berliner Phil. 1958
3. Böhm/Wiener Phil. 1972?
4. Furtwängler/Philharmonia Orch. (Lucerne festival) 1954
5. Furtwängler/Bayreuth 1951
6. Furtwängler/BPO 1942
7. Szell/Cleveland 1961
8. Blomstedt/ Staatskapelle Dresden 1980
9. Cluytens/BPO late 50's
10. Leibowitz/Royal PO 1961

Next in line to hear is Kletzki/Czech PO 1968(?). From what I have read it will most likely rock my boat.


----------



## powerbooks

Discobole said:


> About Abbado, I would certainly not choose this version (not the studio, and not the live in Rome either), but he has recorded another one, live in Salzburg 1996, with the Berliner Philharmoniker and the absolute dream team of singers : Jane Eaglen, Waltraud Meier, Ben Heppner and Bryn Terfel !
> 
> Since I know this interpretation it is my absolute modern reference. By "modern" I mean it cannot, of course, replace interpretations by Furtwängler for instance, or Karajan's classic 1962 studio and 1963 live recordings, or Fricsay's. But among recent, digital recordings I rank it first, before other versions I sometimes admire (Harnoncourt, Gardiner) or more frequently (alas) hate.
> Not only do I recommend it without hesitation, but I urge every lover of this symphony to know this version. It is really exceptionnaly beautifully played and sung, but also played and conducted with fire (of course a little more polished than Furtwângler, but still exceptional for today's habits), and the recording quality is astonishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from that, as it was the initial question, I have and know around 50 versions of the symphony, so I'll pass posting a complete list...


Well, dream team or not, do you know how many copies was this particular Abbado B9 sold worldwide during the year of its release? Less than 1000!!

I read it somewhere in a magazine about the decline of classical music, and this disc was singled out as an example of over-recording of a well-known, well-recorded repertoire, in a saturated market.

Abbado, at that time, was no Karajan,and the author question why he has to record B9 the third time.

I had that disc before, and it is true: pretty blend approach with no special point. No better than his 80s Vienna version, or the 2000s newer live recording (DVD).


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Audio (Vinyl and CD) :

Felix Weingartner, Wiener Philharmoniker, 1935
Bruno Walter, New York Philharmonic, 1949
Wilhelm Furtwängler, Orchester der Bayreuther Festspiele, 1951
Arturo Toscanini, NBC Symphony, 1952
Herbert von Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker, 1972
Herbert von Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker, 1983
Walter Weller, Birmangham Symphony, 1989 

On VHS :

Herbert von Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker, 1977 

On DVD :

Herbert von Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker, 1983


----------



## jttoft

My recordings are as follows (in order of when I acquired them):


Josef Krips, London Symphony Orchestra
Jennifer Vyvyan, Rudolf Petrak, Donald Bell, Shirley Carter & BBC Symphony Chorus
(1960)
Jansug Kakhidze, Tbilisi Symphony Orchestra
Naira Nachkhatashvili, Tamaz Tseriashvili, Natalia Volchenko, Giya Assatiani & SIMI Studio Choir
(Year unknown)
Karl Böhm, Wiener Philharmoniker
Jessye Norman, Brigitte Fassbaender, Plácido Domingo, Walter Barry & Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor
(1980)
Bernard Haitink, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Lucia Popp, Carolyn Watkinson, Peter Schreier, Robert Holl & Netherlands Radio Chorus
(1987)

Sir Charles Mackerras, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Joan Rodgers, Della Jones, Peter Bronder, Bryn Terfel & Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Choir
(1991)

My favourite is Bernard Haitink's recording (which was somewhat difficult to find), although it is not without its shortcomings, but the soloists and the choir is simply on fire in the finale!

Next on my list of ninths to purchase is Fricsay's 1958 recording, which, from what I've heard, sounds marvelous.


----------



## SixFootScowl

After several more additions, here is my collection of Ninths:

1. Stokowski 1934 
2. Weingartner 1935
3. Klemperer 1956
4. Fricsay 1958
5. Munch 1958
6. Walter 1959
7. Reiner 1961
8. Szell 1961 
9. Monteau 1962 
10. Leinsdorf 1969
11. Masur 1974
12. Karajan 1977
13. Maazel 1978
14. Blomstedt 1980
15. Solti 1984
16. Blomstedt 1985
17. Norrington 1987
18. Duvier 1990
19. Harnoncourt 1991
20. Zander 1992
21. Gardiner 1992
22. Zinman 1994 
23. Drahos 1996
24. Herreweghe 1998
25. Kofman
26. Torre 2006 

_________________
4th Movements Only:

Leppard 1994
Abbado 1995
__________________

The Monteau Ninth is a two CD set where the second CD has the 5th and a 25 minute rehearsal session of the Ninth.

My favorite is Fricsay, but the Szell I just picked up today is very nice, just listened to the 4th movement and the vocals are wonderful and very clear. This one could be right up there with Fricsay for me. We'll see.

Others that I favor include the 1980 Blomstedt Ninth, Maazel, and Masur.


----------



## moody

powerbooks said:


> Well, dream team or not, do you know how many copies was this particular Abbado B9 sold worldwide during the year of its release? Less than 1000!!
> 
> I read it somewhere in a magazine about the decline of classical music, and this disc was singled out as an example of over-recording of a well-known, well-recorded repertoire, in a saturated market.
> 
> Abbado, at that time, was no Karajan,and the author question why he has to record B9 the third time.
> 
> I had that disc before, and it is true: pretty blend approach with no special point. No better than his 80s Vienna version, or the 2000s newer live recording (DVD).


I was going to say that the problem was probably Abbado not over recording.


----------



## campy

campy said:


> Ninths in my collection:
> 
> Dohnanyi 1985 (Telarc)
> Karajan 1962 (DG)
> Karajan 1977 (DG)
> Bohm 1970 (DG)
> Bernstein 1964 (Sony)
> Szell 1961 (Sony)


Updating. Since posting this I've acquired several more:

Immerseel 2007
Gardiner 1992
Harnoncourt 1991
Walter 1959
Hogwood 1988
Vänskä 2006
Bernstein "Ode to Freedom" 1990


----------



## joen_cph

Update:
- Mengelberg,soli,CtGeb/iron needle 1940 in 1437
- Furtwängler,soli,PO/tahra 1954 furt 1003 (but can´t find it at the moment)
- Karajan,soli,BPO/dg 1977 415 832-2
- Karajan,soli,BPO/DG LP 1962
- Fried,soli,BerlStOpO/iron needle 1928 in 1395
- Furtwängler,soli,BayrEns/EMI References CD & emi-dacapo 2lp "st" smvp 8051/52
- Furtwängler,soli,BPO (Stockholm)/everest "st" 3241
- Leibowitz,soli,RPO/rca st vd 87880
- Norrington,soli,LondClasPl/angel 87 ds 49221
- E.Kleiber,soli,WPO/dec mono nd256
- Münch,soli,BosSO/rca CD + LP vics 1114 
- Toscanini,soli,NBCSO/rca mono 1952
- Bernstein,NYPO/cbs LP 1967
- Vänskä, Minnesota O/BIS


----------



## powerbooks

moody said:


> I was going to say that the problem was probably Abbado not over recording.


Abbado may be not (for you), but B9 is sure!


----------

